# New Tank Set-up



## Hamish

Hello fellow Aquarists. I've shut my reef tank down, after 10 years of having beautiful Coral tanks I'm bored. Bored I say, Yes Bored of Saltwater. Sure there's still lots to learn but basically it's salt. I need a new challenge.

A different perspective I should say, I started with Tropical Fish, Goramiis to be specific then Cichlids, Africans at first then South Americans then 10 years of salt with LPS mostly ( O the movement ) But after probably 20 grand and Multiple tanks ranging from 8 GL Cubes to 29 Cube to 55 to 90 to 120 to 150 to 70 And Equipment up the wazoo.

what I'm thinking is a 70 GL Planted Tank with a pressurized CO2 system and a DIY LED light, some fish. But where do I begin?

I have a Tank, Stand, Sump, and Skimmer. Can I use it for anything? maybe to create air? maybe not? What kind of Plants, Fish etc? I look forward to any advice you guys and gals can provide. Thanks Jim


----------



## tom g

*switch*

wow most switch from fresh to salt... but its all about what u want 
to each is own ....

tank will need a good scrubbing not sure if anyone out there with exp 
can chime in can salt tanks be used for fresh ...
sump could poss use sump instead of filters 
co2 pressureized system for sure 
t5 lights the more the merrier ..
good luck with your new adventure 
gives us a shout out if u need a hand 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Kimchi24

I think the sump shouldn't be added. They have too much oxygen exchange and your pressurized CO2 would be going to waste. Best options are canisters. Remember that the Planted tank is all about balance. If your lights are too strong, you need more CO2 and Ferts to accommodate the lights. Also, not every plant will work for your setup. It really depends on what you wish. 
As for fish and plants... I'd say.... DISCUS! Some discus and a bunch of schoolers in a Nature style or Dutch style always looks great. Good luck mate and POST PICTURES


----------



## Hamish

*New Tank*

Discus sound great but, Do they still require multiple water changes? The tank is all cleaned up and ready to go. First I'll be doing quite a bit of research to see what type of set up i'll go with.


----------



## ksimdjembe

Maybe you could get into biotope aquaria.
This always fascinated me, and in reality, though it might appear easy, is often not in the slightest to do a biotope tank exactly perfect.


----------



## Kimchi24

Hamish said:


> Discus sound great but, Do they still require multiple water changes? The tank is all cleaned up and ready to go. First I'll be doing quite a bit of research to see what type of set up i'll go with.


All fish need multiple water changes  Ahh, but yes, Discus do need good water quality. I have never kept them but have always wanted to. That justifies my 7 hours of binge researching on them and watching countless youtube videos. From what I see, Discus have a stigma of being hard to keep but people like KGTropicals have said that they really arent very hard because they have been captive bred for so long. IMO, a weekly waterchange of 50% or so on your tank should do just fine


----------



## Hamish

*New Tank*

I do really like the idea of a Bio-tope, I do have a few concerns. My 1st concern is rocks in the tank and scratching the glass. I remember when I had Cichlids and boy did the front glass ever get scratched.

I guess that's my only real concern. I had an African Cichlid tank but eventually turned to South American Cichlids. I found them to be bigger and brighter. I had a Compressesseps that was beautiful and always wanted to incorporate Pirahna. I've been told that they'll tear up any vegetation Is that correct?

I think Oscars are very nice but get too big, Discus are Gorgeous but a lot of work, too many water changes. Angels are nice as well.


----------



## ksimdjembe

I can't say I know a whole lot about cichlids. 
As for large rocks, some people put plastic mesh / eggcrate down. 
I'm more a small fish and simple plants kinda guy, but biotope style is endless


----------



## woopderson

I bought my tank used, was a former salt setup. I cleaned mine VERY thoroughly with lots of rinsing/wiping/scrubbing. Running as my CRS setup now, been good since March!


----------



## Hamish

*New Tank*

Not sure what I'm gonna do, I've been doing quite a bit of research and I might just take some time off from the tank. I'll probably set-up the tank as Saltwater but change things up a bit. I was thinking Brackish but I really don't think it'll satisfy me.


----------



## tom g

*tank idea*

how about a fowlr set up with a big puffer fish ....


----------



## Hamish

*New Tank*

That sounds nice but I'm not sure, I was thinking about Fresh water Puffers, to be exact Figure Eight Puffers, they're pretty cool.But then again. I think I'll take a break for awhile and see,


----------



## Hamish

The break lasted 4 years, it was hard not having a tank and once you go salt you never go back, it was a year ago, i met a Lady who wanted a saltwater tank so we started one together, we split the cost and set it up at her plave.

It was a 65 drilled, a nice tank then upgraded to a 75 and on the weekend we are upgrading to a 125. 

Itt,s been very rewarding and its been frustrating the last month or so. We,ve been losing coral for an undeterming source.

Blastos, CC, heads off of a prized 6 head Frogspawn and 6 headed Hammer. Frustrating as all perameters are in great shape. But the tank still looks great.

The challenge these days is keeping the costs down, i went with LED and T5HO lights, and the fish are getting big and fat, can,t wait to look for more additions.

A Harliquan Tusk may be nice, i don,t think i,ll put in a 4th Tang although a Tennant or Orange Shoulder or even a Blonde Naso would be really nice.

This is such a nnice hobby, the challenges are still present, i think some SPS may be in order.


----------

